# Tucker And His Binky



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello Hello!

Here's a couple of pictures of Tucker and his kong, we call it his binky (its pink, but its the only color they had lol).

Tucker is 3 months old on Friday!  

Sorry they're blurry, my brothers camera doesn't work right for some reason. He told me to put it on a certain setting so I did and they turned out like crap...

Try to enjoy anyway


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

He is quite adorable!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

He's got the prettiest eyes. I just love their shape.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Tucker looking adorable as always. They grow SO fast... he's grown a lot even since Halloween.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh, I just realized Halloween is about a month past already! Time really does fly I guess lol but he's still grown a lot


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

*wow*

Tucker is looking good!! I'm impressed...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Cute pics! Carson will be 3 months (12 weeks) on Thanksgiving. They're just about the same age. How much does little Tucker weigh? To tell you the truth Tucker was one of the names we were considering for Carson.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Gorgeous puppy! Makes me want one 

(By the way, when in doubt, just stick the camera on Auto; 95% of the time your pictures will be fine.)


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

love the pics. I got pics of my pups too when they were babies with their pink kong also, for some reason I only had a choice of pink too.
















I entered the pics into a puppy kong photo contest but unfortunately did not win.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Cute pictures.... And I agree with Dilligas...make me want a puppy....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

jessme7 said:


> I entered the pics into a puppy kong photo contest but unfortunately did not win.



Well you should have! Adorable!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

At 10 weeks (his last vet visit) he was 9lbs... he hasn't grown a whole lot since then (he's 12 weeks on Friday) so I'd say hes about 12-15lbs ???


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow that's quite a bit different. Carson was 24lbs today (thanksgiving) his 12 week visit. I guess he's just going to be a big boy huh?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

No, Carson seems about normal  Tucker is just really small. 

At 10 weeks the vet set he should've been 20 lbs... not 9...

He goes to the vet next Friday, (13 weeks) I'll let ya know how much he weighs.

I can't believe he's 3 months old tomorrow... time goes by so fast.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> No, Carson seems about normal  Tucker is just really small.
> 
> At 10 weeks the vet set he should've been 20 lbs... not 9...
> 
> .


Augie weighed about 13 pounds at 10 weeks, not 20 . Here are his stats, if they help you any:





7 weeks, 5 days ....... 8.7 lbs 
9 weeks, 5 days ....... 12.5 lbs 
11 weeks, 0 days ...... 15.8 lbs 
12 weeks, 0 days ...... 18.0 lbs 
12 weeks, 5 days ...... 18.5 lbs 
13 weeks, 5 days ...... 23.0 lbs 
13 weeks, 6 days ...... 24.4 lbs 
14 weeks, 0 days ...... 25.2 lbs 
15 weeks, 0 days...... 27.4 lbs 
16 weeks, 0 days ...... 29.2 lbs 
16 weeks, 5 days ...... 29.8 lbs. 
17 weeks, 0 days ...... 32.6 lbs. 
18 weeks, 0 days ...... 34.6 lbs. 
19 weeks, 0 days ...... 36.4 lbs 
20 weeks, 0 days ...... 39.0 lbs. 
21 weeks, 0 days ...... 40.2 lbs 
22 weeks, 0 days ...... 41.0 lbs 
23 weeks, 0 days ...... 42.0 lbs.


----------

